# gender



## tripp (Jan 13, 2011)

My pup will be born in about a week, and I'm torn between a male or female .
In anyone's experience is one gender easier to deal with than the other?(as far as stubborness,aggression,and learning capability) . I've never owned a female before, but I'm kinda leaning that way. Also my pup will be a hunter. Any advice would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## catskennel (Feb 18, 2011)

Girls are usually a bit easier  sorry, don't know anything about hunting.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

I've only had boys so I can't really comment. But... My trainer said that in their experience 'girl dogs will love you but boys will be in love with you'. In other words girls will be a little more independent than the boys. However, our breeder said that there was very little difference between them with vizslas....

Perhaps you should ignore me and listen to someone who has one of each?


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I've had three boys, and now have two girls. All can hunt. Gender has nothing to do with hunting ability.
The girls do seem a little more independent than the boys. The males seemed a little more athletic, but then Gunnr is enough dog for just about anyone. She can flat out rock!
The only "negative" associated with a female would be dealing with the spotting during the estrus cycle. But then with males you have to deal with them lifting their leg on every rock, tree, stump in the forrest.
Reach in the box and pick out the puppy that "speaks to you".


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

I posted a similar thread about a year ago, and it seemed the consensus was that there really is no difference. It's been a year with Mischa now, a female V and the only comments I can make of her are:

Females are more prone to UTIs. Especially as puppies. A frmale's urethra is a lot shorter so if there's any bit of bacteria, chances are it will fil the urethra faster and result in a UTI. This was slightly challenging as a pup while we were potty training her but only happened twice as a pup. 

Secondly, the independent theory is so true with Mischa!! She was not a cuddler for a few months. It wasn't until we spayed her (8.5 months) that she realized she loves to cuddle. And she really loves the love now.  however, the independence was a nice occasional break as well. We could do our own thing and she'd amuse herself with a toy by herself. 

Vs are an amazing breed though and whatever gender you decide on I'm sure you won't regret it.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Also, I know that if we had a boy, Dennis wouldn't be as in love with her. She's daddy's little girl, for sure.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

I wouldn't be so concered about the gender of the puppy so much as just see which one is most comfortable with you. We let Holley choose us. We went there with no gender in mind and fell in love with her. She is definetly a Daddy's girl as well. I was told that females usually prefer the man of the house while males prefer the woman. I guess that is true. She loves us both but I see her perk up when he comes around. I agree that the females are more independent. Holley will get up from the couch with us sometimes to go lay in her bed alone. We both wish she would stay but it is good that she is comfortable enough now to go as she pleases.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Mercutio, that's funny because our breeder said the exact same thing to us about males and females. ( about girl dogs will love you, but male dogs will be in love with you.) ha ha


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

If there are multiple owners the males will bond with the women in the house and females will bond better with thier male owners. That said, I would read about the Voldhard puppy test before I go and see the pups!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

IMO, I would go see the pups, and pick the one that captures your heart. If you have several pups to choose from, with no special considerations at home, I would not even factor in the gender. Can't go wrong with a puppy that speaks to you. There are pros & cons to both sexes.


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

Mercutio said:


> My trainer said that in their experience 'girl dogs will love you but boys will be in love with you'.





raps702 said:


> Mercutio, that's funny because our breeder said the exact same thing to us about males and females. ( about girl dogs will love you, but male dogs will be in love with you.) ha ha


Our breeder told us that too! We must be needy, because we decided to get a boy ;D


----------

